# Few new pictures of my R33 GTR



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Well i have been busy designing and fitting my new carbon fibre parts i have got and i am very happy with the results of the way it looks with it all on now.
Would be interested to get a opinion from all you guys as to what you think?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

You really want my opinion?

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

That's all what came to mind


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Lovely looking GTR now Ian, though i liked it before.
Strangely, those arches make the rear quarters look less bulgy than a normal GTR. Must be an optical illusion.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

I really do need to get it out for a run and take some nice pictures rather than just constantly working on it and rolling it out the garage for a couple of pictures!! Have not even took the seat covers off for a photo! Roll on spring!

It must be a bit of a bad photo Paul as i think the archs actually increase the rear bulges from a complete rear view. I did like the car before and was very very worried when i decided to add these carbon bits but i think they have come together nicely.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

323ian said:


> I did like the car before and was very very worried when i decided to add these carbon bits but i think they have come together nicely.


Yep, looks pretty tidy to me :bowdown1:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Ian, you've got one of the nicest (definitely cleanest) and tastefully modified R33's I've seen. I'm a MASSIVE fan of 400r bodykits, but........ 

.....Sorry, I'm not keen on the carbon fibre bits, it looked perfect before, IMHO. 

Having said that though, the nicest touch is the splitter, under the front splitter.

Each to their own, I suppose. That's what makes modifying so individualistic


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts Steve.
It is great to hear comments from all perspectives, i was very carefull when i installed these parts to make sure they could be removed without hardly any trace of them ever being on the bodykit if they did not look 'right'.
I have reinforced all the front bumper and skirts with extra brackets to carry these carbon parts so they wont damage the Nismo parts.

On another note i was sad to see your car in the for sale section.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

323ian said:


> Thanks for your thoughts Steve.
> It is great to hear comments from all perspectives, i was very carefull when i installed these parts to make sure they could be removed without hardly any trace of them ever being on the bodykit if they did not look 'right'.
> I have reinforced all the front bumper and skirts with extra brackets to carry these carbon parts so they wont damage the Nismo parts.
> 
> On another note i was sad to see your car in the for sale section.


Aye, tis a sad day indeed. VERY close to being scattered the 4 corners of this earth............ Anyway, back to your topic.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks really good!

but the "Nismo" on the screen needs to go IMO,


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*Looking Great Ian;*

Personally, I'd change the wheels and the sun strip...

(Sorry only had paint not photoshop )










But each to their own.

Matt.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

In my opinion it looked better before. 

The front splitter looks nice and compliments the rest of the car, but a no go for me on the rest. 

I'm a fan of "less is more", so thus to me your car looked better before.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

The added bit to the side skirts, ABSOLUTELY a, NO, NO.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Its abit disheartening to hear that some of the people on here whose cars i think are some of the best looking Skylines in the country are not too keen on my car is a bit gutting but i do suppose it is completely a matter of personal taste. I was very dubious about putting these bits on my car but personally i really like the look now.

As for the sunstrip i was very worried it would look like a chav car now but i have the same on the rear screen and use lots of Nismo items.

As for the wheels Matt they are by far my favourite part of the car and i would never change them for anything!


Lets hear some more opinions from people please.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

But hopefully you didn't do it all for the opinions of others?

So long as you're happy with all the time and effort that's gone into it, then that's all that matters. And in that case, you do seem happy, so mission accomlished, IMO.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A perfect looking Gtr:thumbsup: 
The whole package looks great:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

Terje.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

323ian said:


> but personally i really like the look now.


That is all that matters mate. Nothing else at all.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Just seen this thread after your pm Ian, looks like you've been busy.  



323ian said:


> Its abit disheartening to hear that some of the people on here whose cars i think are some of the best looking Skylines in the country are not too keen on my car


Mate don't worry about it, as Steve has already said, you've done it because you like it and that's all that matters, I think it's looking good, there's nothing wrong with a bit of individualism, people just give their honest opinion and it would be boring if we all had identical tastes.
You're obviously happy with it so job well done mate. :wavey:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments on the car guys. Its great to get some opinions both for and against so it gives an idea as to how everyone see's your own car.

I have been busy, my life seems to have revolved around cars for a while as i have built a S12 Silvia from a standard old mans runabout into a full on budget drift and track car using mostly all the old stock parts off this car! As well as getting all these bits fitted onto the exterior of the Skyline i gave the engine bay a bit of a refresh with all new bolts hoses clips etc etc.


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

323ian said:


> i gave the engine bay a bit of a refresh with all new bolts hoses clips etc etc.


All that work and no posted pics, sort it out mate!!!


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

I will be getting some pictures soon!!

Do you drive your car all year round mate, its a killer doing all this work and not being able to drive the damn thing this time of year!!!


----------



## lynsey444 (Mar 28, 2005)

Ian the car looks fantastic i have a white gtr carbon bonnet etc and what you have done to yours makes it that bit different and special leave it as it is mate looks the dogs.

Thats what owning a car like this means you can personalise your baby if your happy with then thats all that matters. A nice looking machine you have there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks very much mate.
Put a few pictures up of yours in a new thread, always good to see some more white GTR's.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

I think your car looks great mate,lovely clean perposeful lines.nice1!!!


----------



## lynsey444 (Mar 28, 2005)

Ian i will when i get some taken of her, after i have given her a well deserved clean looks black at the mo.:chuckle: But keep yours as it is so coooool


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Sorry mate didn't mean to offend you if I did! 

You shouldn't have listened to me in the first place.....your car, your money, your taste.....enough said!


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

No mate you really didnt offend me at all!! 
Like i said it is great to get a opinion from all sides thats why i asked for honest opinions.
The members gallery would be a boring place if everyone just said they liked every car!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

really smart 33 mate, 
not a big fan of the strip


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I love that front end  Personally i`d go for black wheels for a more aggressive look to compliment the front end styling, but thats just personal taste and a minor detail  Top work :bowdown1:


----------



## Listerofsmeg (Jul 4, 2006)

Ian, where did you get the lip and side under skirts from ?


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Stunning my friend...absolutly stunning.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.
Just thought i would add a underbody photo.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Ian, 
I've said this before.... YOUR CAR IS PERFECTION
I love it... dont change a thing.
Definately in the top few 33's in the country.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Duncan, thats very kind.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Managed to get a few engine bay photos today;


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

i sporting a semi!!!!!!

you fancy a part ex with mine, i throw the wife in aswell!


lol


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

stunning.........:bowdown1:


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

What an aggro looking thing!! I love it!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

looks amazing mate well done! is the underside wax oiled or painted???


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

matty32 said:


> looks really good!
> 
> but the "Nismo" on the screen needs to go IMO,




hi ian, car looks awesome  but got to agree with mattys comment above.

the extras make it for me :smokin: but not a fan of written graphics, each 2 their own though


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

fireblade69 said:


> i sporting a semi!!!!!!
> 
> you fancy a part ex with mine, i throw the wife in aswell!
> 
> ...


It is about time i got myself a wife rather than spending too much time on cars so......


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

nailsgtr600 said:


> looks amazing mate well done! is the underside wax oiled or painted???


Thanks, i have wax oiled the underside of the car, it is a very dirty but worthwile job i think, my car only ever see's dry roads but Skylines from Japan have no underseal at all on them.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

tuRBy said:


> hi ian, car looks awesome  but got to agree with mattys comment above.
> 
> the extras make it for me :smokin: but not a fan of written graphics, each 2 their own though


Few people said about the graphics now so beginning to make me think, i think the chavs and their 'motorsport' sun strips on their mums fiestas have put everyone off sun strips now but in the flesh i think the sun strips on mine look better than they do in the pics. Think it adds to the motorsport look of the car.
Thanks for the input, nice to hear other opinions.


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

Can you do me a huge favor and take as many detailed pictures as you can of how the rear diffuser is mounted to the car. I just got a 3 piece uras kit and all the mounting instructions are in japaneese and there is no mounting hardware with it. This would be of huge help. By the way I could eat dinner off that engine:clap:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Eber,
Can you PM me a few pictures of your kit so i can give you a guide mate, please keep this thread on track.


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

what a tasty motor !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

LOL, u cud eat off that engine bay!! very unique mint R33 u have there!


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Just a couple more pics;


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

A nice tunnel run video coming home from Le Mans last year!


----------



## SoMarvelus (Aug 22, 2008)

man that thing sounds insane


----------

